# MB& G



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive just recieved a letter from MB& G (Mechanical Breakdown and General Insurances Services Ltd offering me an extended warranty on my 2008 Autotrail.The cost of the cover is £219 for 12 months cover and £379 for 24 months .
Is this cover worth taking out given the issues that some have had with gearbox failiures I wonder ?
Do other AT owners take it out I wonder ?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have never taken out the extended cover. Often there are so many exclusions its not worth it. Check the fine print and see what it covers etc and see if you are happy it covers what you think might be required.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

How long is a piece of string????
It seems to me that you have choices:
- either take out a warranty and have peace of mind in that you know you are covered for all sorts of troubles ( delamination of the floor would have been an expensive one for us)
or- don't take it out and put the money to one side to use in the event of a problem
or- don't do anything and keep your fingers crossed!

I have to say I tried the 'put money away' and put a small sum aside monthly instead of taking out house contents insurance. I did it happily for two years then got an anxiety attack and paid up the next year- though nothing had happened or has happened yet ( fingers still crossed)
It will be interesting to see what others think.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes we have got it - cost £199 last year! Feel a bit more secure with it, although thank goodness we have not needed it - it seems to be a reasonable policy and you can take out an 'extra' which covers European breakdown., Marie


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's very much a personal choice like extended warranties on washing machines etc etc. It provides peace of mind and avoids large unexpected bills but on average one is paying more than one might otherwise do as the businesses offering these warranties are in it to make a profit. Also bear in mind that your statutory rights don't necessarily fall away at the end of the manufacturer's warranty period. Depending upon the item and the nature of any fault, the manufacturer can be liable for repair or replacement costs many years after a warranty has expired. As for Autotrail and Fiat base vehicles, it is my understanding that Fiat is sorting out the 2.3 judder issues whether the vehicle is in or out of warranty.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

When we bought our Autotrail Cheyenne, the price included 12 months warranty - which was provided by MB&G. It was certainly worthwhile in the first year - and it possibly helped that the then Aftersales Manager at Tyne Valley, the dealer, had previously worked for MB&G.

When the 12 months ran out we extended for 2 years - but sods law dictates that what has needed doing on the van since then has not been covered by the guarantee (which has now run out)! Having said which, our guarantee was a silver level one - if your van is new enough to get a gold level of cover it *might* be worthwhile. Personally, I'd not bother again.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

peribro said:


> As for Autotrail and Fiat base vehicles, it is my understanding that Fiat is sorting out the 2.3 judder issues whether the vehicle is in or out of warranty.


Yes appreciate that Fiat might be sorting out the 2.3's but I have the 3.0 which so far fingers crossed is judder free .... will the insurance pay up if the gearbox fails I wonder !

Might phone to ask the question


----------



## miami (Nov 21, 2010)

I have taken out a 24 momth extended warranty on my Auto Trail Miami - Glad I did the fridge cicuit board failed last summer - replacement part alone cost over £200 before labour charges for removal , repair and refit. Would agree a personal choice but i reckon I have had most of my fee back on one outing. MG & B did not quibble and I like the feeling that the expensive bits on the camper are covered. my warrenty is Gold coverage - Silver is aailable for older vans. I personally am glad I pushed he boat out. be aware though theyt expect and require an uptodate vehicle service and habitation record.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

MB&G gold cover is quite good, I don't think I would bother with silver. My first three years warranty from new were with them and it was fine. I had a few claims without problems.

I tried renewing this week and they said I had to do it through my dealer? Very odd that they asked you direct, Alan.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

If you intend keeping the van for some time then I would definitely recommend the 2 year option. I know many people who have had problems after the 3 year warranty has expired and the cost of some of those repairs by far exceeded the warranty cost. You only need a water pump to go or crack in bodywork, delaminated floor etc. I will do it in November for peace of mind.
Shame the clutch is not covered :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

DJP said:


> I will do it in November for peace of mind.
> Shame the clutch is not covered :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


On balance I think I will take it out also .Spoke to MB&G and they told me over the phone that a gearbox/ clutch might well be covered on Gold Policy subject to fair wear and tear. 
So talking through the Fiat judder issues with them MB&G thought that if it did fail at low mileage then they would pay out after an engineers report confirmed it. 
Hard to tell if they really would pay until it happens but at least if Fiat walk away you have another entity to go up against .


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gold Cover on our Hymer has more than paid for itself after two years with another year to go.

Pulley-wheel failure cost £350 and a patch of damp in the garage floor is going to cost £700.

Will I go for Silver after the three years? Probably.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Wise decision to take it out.
I am sure they would not cover the clutch though. The statement "Fair wear and tear" and "Low mileage" leave it very open to them to refuse a claim.
My clutch failed, not because it had worn out, but because the friction surface and the dual mass flywheel surface had become so highly polished it was losing grip under load. This was due to having to slip the clutch to avoid the judder. It is either that, or reverse like a bullet at 1300rpm (Fiats recommendation). If the clutch was inspected by a Fiat engineer they would put the clutch failure down to driving style. i.e. driver slipping the clutch. Fiat will absolutely insist there is no problem with the clutch or gearbox. The warranty company would also need to inspect the clutch in its dismantled state prior to making any agreement. I feel sure they would discuss the situation with the Fiat engineer and come to the same conclusion. UNLESS you know differently!
As far as low mileage, what is low mileage on a vehicle which is basically a commercial vehicle designed to cover many tens of thousands of miles per year?
I have used MB&G in the past for warranty work on the habitation side and have always found them to be very fair. 
Not so sure when it comes to a clutch at £1300 which technically has not failed due to a fault. It has been forced to fail by the driver i.e. me, to avoid the van shaking itself to bits and risking far more severe damage to the whole drivetrain.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My three year MB&G warranty (from new) has just expired. I have been emailing MB&G about renewal, as there is a link about renewals on their web site. After a week they have replied to say they don't deal direct with customers and I must go through my dealer. I rang Spinney Motorcaravans and they say they cannot renew as they no longer deal in Frankia vans. They do however say they still sell MB&G warranties. I am at a loss to understand why not dealing in Frankia vans prevents them selling me the warranty. None of the senior staff at Spinney was available to talk to me and they are to ring back. Based on previous experience with them I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen.

I have also telephoned the person who deals with renewals in MB&G, they too were unavailable and will ring me back. Let's see what happens, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

An opportunity here for Nuke?

Both Erneboy and I have been told that MB & G do not deal direct with consumers so how about a scheme for warranty cover via MHF similar to the recently established insurance facility. I am sure there would be a lot of interest.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> My three year MB&G warranty (from new) has just expired. I have been emailing MB&G about renewal, as there is a link about renewals on their web site. After a week they have replied to say they don't deal direct with customers and I must go through my dealer.


Strange that - our cover expired last month, and we got both a letter and then a follow-up phone call asking if we wanted to renew! Maybe it's a very recent change in their policy?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had been wondering whether they were keen to renew only claim free policies.

My van, bought new from Spinney, did not have a Frankia warranty on it. I found this out on the evening we took delivery because looking in detail at the paperwork I could not find anything about a guarantee. When collecting a new van we always stay near the dealer for a while in case of problems. The next morning I went to their office to ask about guarantees and was given the MB&G Warranty. I was not happy, but as it turned out it was OK.

We have had several claims. A new cooker, a new shower base, a broken seat and some problems with drains. I guess the policy has been a looser for them, Alan.


----------



## boomerdog (Apr 11, 2010)

*judder*

just been reading some comments about FIAT 2.3 judder is this a problem as I thought as I reverse it is ME??? can some one give more info on this as I have had a load of probs with my m/h in the 18 months that we have owned it very low milage on a 08 plate so every thing is running out of warranty and the last thing we need is probs with the motor side of our sundance
SO please help ive only got a little hair left thanks
boomerdog


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Boomerdog, I suggest you search for judder. Click the magnifying glass beside the search box at the top of the page and use that facility. In short the story is that if your van is 2.3 Fiat will very probably attempt a repair which seems quite effective according to most who have had it done. If your van is a 3 litre than Fiat deny that there is a fault and we 3 litre owners can bog off, Alan.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I had been wondering whether they were keen to renew only claim free policies.
> 
> My van, bought new from Spinney, did not have a Frankia warranty on it. I found this out on the evening we took delivery because looking in detail at the paperwork I could not find anything about a guarantee. When collecting a new van we always stay near the dealer for a while in case of problems. The next morning I went to their office to ask about guarantees and was given the MB&G Warranty. I was not happy, but as it turned out it was OK.
> 
> We have had several claims. A new cooker, a new shower base, a broken seat and some problems with drains. I guess the policy has been a looser for them, Alan.


That might well fit, Alan - our initial warranty (via dealer) had a couple of claims on it, but the renewal which we took out was claim-free.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

MB&G have now very kindly offered me renewal direct at £379 for the two years. However due to the time lost with people not replying to emails and phone calls over the last two weeks I find that I will not be able to meet their (perfectly reasonable) condition that my van be serviced within 30 days of it's birthday. It's three years and one month old today and of course I cannot hope to have a service done today. The date on my phone was two days out, must have been since the weekend. I never know the date, it's not important to me so I assumed my phone was right and that tomorrow or the next day would be fine for service. Bugger, Alan.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I am sure your local friendly garage might also think it is the 23rd March today :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
You know what I mean :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a 3 year warranty provided by Spinney (in its second year )and have had a couple of claims sorted ok , but have also had as many declined .Latest was a failed webasto.sorted by http://www.advanceautoelectric.com/
Who did the job quickly and at a reasonable price .(replacement burner and exhaust)
I have a gold policy and you do need to read the small print carefully as there are many restrictions incuding normal wear and tear.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I just thought I would let any one who might be interested know that no-one from Spinney returned my call. I find that is their usual around 80% of the time, Alan.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Having a couple of problems with the fridge on our 2008 Cheyenne 660 at the moment and Spinney have asked us to come home early from Spain, before the warranty runs out at the end of May, so they can investigate and put it right under that warranty.

We've had contact with them from Spain this week and it's been fine. Erneboy, could I suggest you e-mail [email protected] and they will reply to that. If you include a phone number, which we did, they rang that too.

My position is going to be that I want the fridge replaced because if it goes again 3 weeks later I'll cop for a big bill for something not my fault. So because of this we'll deffo be taking out the further cover.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's too late for me to renew now Annsman. No one at Spinney told me that they had a dedicated email address for queries and they didn't return my telephone call.

We have had warranty issues and had them fixed in Germany and Spain. Your warranty should cover you for repairs other than with the supplying dealer. I think them wanting you home early is asking far too much, I would not even consider doing that unless my warranty specifically said that I had to. There are plenty of repair places in Europe, Alan.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Annsman said:


> Having a couple of problems with the fridge on our 2008 Cheyenne 660 at the moment and Spinney have asked us to come home early from Spain, before the warranty runs out at the end of May, so they can investigate and put it right under that warranty.
> 
> We've had contact with them from Spain this week and it's been fine. Erneboy, could I suggest you e-mail [email protected] and they will reply to that. If you include a phone number, which we did, they rang that too.
> 
> My position is going to be that I want the fridge replaced because if it goes again 3 weeks later I'll cop for a big bill for something not my fault. So because of this we'll deffo be taking out the further cover.


You have reported the problem, that is sufficient for them to log a claim. We had this with our dealer whilst in Germany, a phone call was enough, they sorted it all out when we got back.


----------

